

Deluxe Paint III (1989) - jarek-foksa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO7JURHm_jk

======
mdpm
I grew up with this (actually have the box next to me!), PageStream for DTP,
and Scala for video titling. I was utterly flabbergasted when I discovered DOS
and mouseless PCs (back when we still called them IBM compatibles).

Ah, nostalgia.

~~~
mdpm
I just had to add -
[http://i.imgur.com/vipChuH.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/vipChuH.jpg)

3 disks.

